# NW Spinner Shoutout!



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

Wow thanks a bunch AZBowhunter! I appreciate the feedback. You always think you have a good product but until you hear from the customers you never really know. I really appreciate the shout out!


----------



## flakea (Jan 23, 2010)

I agree!! Couldn't resist trying it out myself. Super smooth serving with the Beiter jig. I have to say I'm impressed with how well this works. I have the Moto serving tool and it worked well also, but I don't like the bounce or having to take the string off the jig to install it. I think the NW spinner is great. I really like the fact that I can run it by hand for the short servings and then use the drill for the longer runs. One trick i figured out was to add some bow string wax to the outer edge of the spinner. This make hand serving go even faster, because you get a better bite with the palm of your hand, which imparts more spin. Definitely the best deal out there for the money.


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

Hi guys I just re-stumbled into this, I like the wax idea flakea!


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

You guys are gonna make me have to try one ..


----------



## ComfortablyNumb (Aug 31, 2010)

NW Spinner for the Beiter Server, just received mine and it works great. It is a great product, I make at least 50 sets of strings a year. This will make it much easier.


----------



## Deer Eliminator (Jan 21, 2010)

I like mine as well! Makes it easy! Makes it fast! 


Hutch


----------



## kc hay seed (Jul 12, 2007)

hey i really like mine. the only change i made was the slot that slides over the string, i put 2"velcro(the one that looks like carpet) so i dont damage the strands of the string. works really well.he also has made a new string bobbin that i am going to have to try one of thease days. good guy to deal with also.


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

Works Great with the Bieters



Dthbyhoyt said:


> You guys are gonna make me have to try one ..


----------



## Deer Eliminator (Jan 21, 2010)

Dthbyhoyt said:


> You guys are gonna make me have to try one ..


 At least it won't break the bank. And you might find it save a lot of time. 

Hutch


----------



## deerhunter81 (Nov 30, 2007)

Yep! This is a great tool....really saves alot of time! Wife wife would probably kill me if I made to take the time to do the serving by hand!!!


----------



## x-it (Apr 28, 2008)

Just want to give a shout out love the nw spinner.


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

Hey Bro, if you have Bieters and like using them, this thing is the way to go...I love using mine with the Bieters...I should buy a couple more just incase he goes out of business...I get no bounce usung the Bieters ...Until I get an apple or somthing, this thing has saved me 5 grand...

Thats right guy's I have no fancy machines, I still build all my strings with one string jig using the motos or the NW spinner...



Dthbyhoyt said:


> You guys are gonna make me have to try one ..


----------



## Andy. (Jan 12, 2011)

Just ordered one.


----------



## Corn Fed (Apr 14, 2011)

They do work well.


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

*around the world*

Hi guys and gals I just had to share this: What I'm about to tell you illustrates how the internet and *Archery Talk* have miniaturized the world. In the past three days I have shipped an NW Spinner to:

*Argentina, Australia, South Dakota, BC Canada, Croatia. That's three continents and 5 counties*. Of course I've been shipping these all over the world and a bunch to Europe in particular but this was just in the last 3 days which highlights for me just how amazing a time we live in. I mean here is this chuckle head who comes up with a nifty little idea and literally within a couple of months I have an global distribution. 15 years ago this would have been a ridiculous idea. So I have to say a big thank you to my customers, AT, the post office and of course the internet for making this a reality. I don't make a ton o money on this but it's exciting to see my silly little idea shipped all over the world!

Thanks everyone!

PS I think I'm still needing to ship one to Asia and the antarctic to be able to say that one has gone to every continent.


----------



## x-it (Apr 28, 2008)

I laid down a 3 ft serving in about 3 and half minutes thats fast I love the thing.


----------



## OHMOI (Jul 29, 2008)

NW Spinner works great with my Bear Paw server. Saves a lot of time.


----------



## BWBOW (Feb 21, 2009)

just ordered one cant wait to try it out.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

Wife got me one for x-mas , used it a couple weeks ago , enjoyed using it ..


----------



## SeeMont (Jan 18, 2011)

I have the Spinner and the Bobbin that he invented and they work great. Great products, great service all at a great price.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

Another vote from me, too!

NW Spinner and the Beiter Heavy Serving tool.

This is the way to go,
and
ESPECIALLY if you make single cam strings.

I served a single cam string for my Apex 7 ONE TIME, by hand.

Never again.


----------



## thwackaddict (Sep 1, 2006)

Hey Bow Bender you still selling these? I am about to start building my own strings and I may have to try one.


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

Well since I'm not a big enough sponsor technically I'm not allowed to sell them on here so... you'll just have to take a look at my website.


----------



## thwackaddict (Sep 1, 2006)

Ok :wink:


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

b0w_bender said:


> Well since I'm not a big enough sponsor technically I'm not allowed to sell them on here so... you'll just have to take a look at my website.


why not pay for the purple stars then? heck your technically selling it right now with this thread, plus your websites in your signature and shouldnt be to do business on AT. That was you can post it in few other places and sell the heck out of them, it should cover cost plus more for you?


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

dwagoner said:


> why not pay for the purple stars then? heck your technically selling it right now with this thread, plus your websites in your signature and shouldnt be to do business on AT. That was you can post it in few other places and sell the heck out of them, it should cover cost plus more for you?


Hey Dwagner
I didn't start the thread and I avoid offering pricing so "technically" the thread should be considered informational. Although I agree it is a bit of a fine line to be walking. 
According to the rules It's OK to have your website in the signature just not a link so I am doing my best to abide by the rules. If the mods ask me to do something I do it.
the purple stars would cost me 75% of the profit I make on these stupid things, I have certainly thought about it but I honestly can't justify it. I keep thinking at some point the market will be saturated and so tossing a bunch of money into it doesn't make any sense. I know I'm not really doing this to make money just the notoriety and to contribute what I can to the sport. Having said that I don't really want to loose money either which buying the purple stars would almost certainly do.


----------



## deerhunter81 (Nov 30, 2007)

Keep doing what you do bro....haters going to hate.

Sent from my Milestone X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rantz (May 17, 2012)

Bow_Bender, does the nw spinner for the beiter also fit the emerald II bobbin? Or is it the beiter and the discontinued emerald I? Or both options? Just wondering in case I decide to pick up an emerald one at some point.


----------



## Mr.Moose (Sep 15, 2011)

Been waiting awhile for my NW spinner to come...It was just shipped out. Must of been backlogged.


----------



## z7extremebob (Jan 2, 2013)

i cant belive u havnt been banned yet d bagger


dwagoner said:


> why not pay for the purple stars then? heck your technically selling it right now with this thread, plus your websites in your signature and shouldnt be to do business on AT. That was you can post it in few other places and sell the heck out of them, it should cover cost plus more for you?


----------



## z7extremebob (Jan 2, 2013)

ALERT SOMBOD YCALL (POLKAT9000 AND GET THIS SNITCHING TEACHERS PET TO SHUT HIS TRAP !meeeeoWWWWWWWWWW)


dwagoner said:


> why not pay for the purple stars then? heck your technically selling it right now with this thread, plus your websites in your signature and shouldnt be to do business on AT. That was you can post it in few other places and sell the heck out of them, it should cover cost plus more for you?


----------



## z7extremebob (Jan 2, 2013)

Dwagoner (operation hateraide)


deerhunter81 said:


> keep doing what you do bro....haters going to hate.
> 
> Sent from my milestone x2 using tapatalk 2


----------



## thwackaddict (Sep 1, 2006)

nuts&bolts said:


> Another vote from me, too!
> 
> NW Spinner and the Beiter Heavy Serving tool.
> 
> ...


How long is the serving on a single cam? I was surprised to see that some of my Katera servings were 16". Can a guy make these shorter and still be safe? Some of them look like they have 4 to 5 extra inches when the bow is drawn back. I know that flipping the beiter over and over and over gets pretty old pretty quick on a 16 inch serving.


----------



## Deer Eliminator (Jan 21, 2010)

I have a few NW spinner's and I modifed the wheel and used a larger one I had 22" of serving done in 45 secs. That is smoking!!!!! if that don't cut time nothing will.




Hutch


----------



## thwackaddict (Sep 1, 2006)

Deer Eliminator said:


> I have a few NW spinner's and I modifed the wheel and used a larger one I had 22" of serving done in 45 secs. That is smoking!!!!! if that don't cut time nothing will.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





I can see that I am gonna have to get me one.


----------



## Deer Eliminator (Jan 21, 2010)

thwackaddict said:


> I can see that I am gonna have to get me one.


yep you better! then grab an old bbq wheel which is plastic and light approx 5" round. Take an old inner tube and stretch it over it. Spins the NW Spinner at high speed. I use an electric drill to get 2700 rpms. I can not go full speed but it flies.


Hutch


----------



## thwackaddict (Sep 1, 2006)

Deer Eliminator said:


> yep you better! then grab an old bbq wheel which is plastic and light approx 5" round. Take an old inner tube and stretch it over it. Spins the NW Spinner at high speed. I use an electric drill to get 2700 rpms. I can not go full speed but it flies.
> 
> 
> Hutch


Hutch, you da man!


----------



## dsal (Dec 24, 2008)

Have two for the Beiter, and very pleased with them.


----------



## t8ter (Apr 7, 2003)

Love mine.


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

Since this got bumped up to the top I'll post a video that Hutch sent me. Note near the end of the video is when the hutchster really cranks it up...

I would like to caution folks that when you go this fast "speed ludicrous" that you run the risk of the serving thread breaking. When it breaks at speeds like this then the spinner will make an attempt to attain earth escape velocity and hopefully none of your body parts are in the way when that happens.


----------



## Bloodhounder (Jan 28, 2016)

I just bought one of these. 
After I bought it I thought maybe I should have done a little research on these. Based on what I'm reading here looks like I'll be happy with it.


----------



## tote (Mar 29, 2013)

Bloodhounder said:


> I just bought one of these.
> After I bought it I thought maybe I should have done a little research on these. Based on what I'm reading here looks like I'll be happy with it.


Oh yea you will.
I got one to go with my Bear Paw. I cannot imagine doing it any other way.
Great idea, solid tool, well worth the price.


----------



## Jramey (Nov 11, 2015)

This will be my next purchase for my string making for sure. Made a string for my dads bear crux that one end was 24.5" of serving.......talk about tedious.


----------



## Ray knight (Jan 9, 2012)

This thing works! great product and especially for the $$. I use mine as a backup or for long idler servings that i don't want to take a chance on my serving machine.


----------



## Etheis (Sep 28, 2013)

Ordered mine today can't wait


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

Thanks again to everyone for your kind words.
Those that just purchased one please weigh in and let us know what you think. I just shipped a few that were for the cartel bobbin. I had done some testing and they seemed to work really well but would love some first hand feedback in particular for the Cartel models.


----------



## mongopino915 (Mar 3, 2009)

Hello Bow Bender, I have one for the Cartel model and could not be happier. It serves perfect, each and every time.


----------



## Jramey (Nov 11, 2015)

I'm probably one of the ones that just ordered the cartel spinner so I'll be sure to let you know how it turns out when it arrives


----------



## Etheis (Sep 28, 2013)

I'll let you know for sure how it works with the cartel. Should have mine tomorrow and have a set of cables to serve up!


----------



## Bownut400 (May 29, 2007)

I have one for cartel I use with my AAE jig, I had to grind a little off where the screws stick out but works perfectly. No tennis wrist or elbow.


----------



## Etheis (Sep 28, 2013)

Well I have to say I'm very impressed with my NW spinner! I used the cartel sting jig. The operation was very smooth and no bounce. Quick and soo very simple to set up. The amount of time it saved me was well worth the cost. You can't beat the price and functionality of the spinner.





















Did up a some crazy colors with it just to try it out


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

Wow I don't even have one of those plastic bobbins I'm stoked to see it works as well. I guess I'll need to get one of those too and experiment a bit. I'm not sure how well the plastic will hold up to the higher speeds but cool to see.


----------



## Jramey (Nov 11, 2015)

Well got to test out the spinner last night and all I can say is thanks bow_bender! Such a simple but proficient product, it'll be a real time saver and has resparked my liking for string making. People quit serving by hand and buy one , it's well worth it for the low price. I think the only way you could make it better would be to add a tab on the bungee strap to help pull it threw and latch it. Kinda a PITA to push that bungee through that hole.


----------



## Etheis (Sep 28, 2013)

Yep only complaint on mine also, can't get my big thumbs to get that bungee through and latched lol. No biggie though it is a great product


----------



## Bownut400 (May 29, 2007)

My thumbs get in the way too, but beats flipping the jigs. I started using a O-ring pick with a hook end to grab the bungee.
https://www.facebook.com/Baker-Archery-Products-1500264746857961/?ref=hl

Not sure if this video link will work, it is what i used for getting the bungee through the hole.


----------



## lunghit (Aug 5, 2005)

I have been using my NW Spinner and Beiter combo for a few yeas now and love it. I really should pick up another as a spare.


----------



## Bloodhounder (Jan 28, 2016)

I built a replacement string over the weekend, I'm beginning to see why so many people have said positive things. I have to admit I was initially a little skeptical but there was so much positive feedback. I am just fascinated at how well this thing works. I used to dread having to build new strings for my bows, I saw it as a necessary chore. This thing makes it almost enjoyable and what a time saver. I am so glad I stumbled into this on YouTube, everyone who builds strings should have one of these things.


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

Thanks for the kind words everyone. :thumb:


----------



## PK101 (Mar 17, 2012)

regardless of how many string sets your making i would recommend the NWSpinner, it makes serving so much easier.


----------



## flakea (Jan 23, 2010)

These things are awesome! I do like using the ludicrous speed, and have had a couple of incidents where my spinner achieved escape velocity 
These things are tough! Only real damage was the fluorescent shop light bulbs and the brown stain in my underwear! Thought you string builders out there would enjoy that story...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thwackaddict (Sep 1, 2006)

I have only made 4 sets so far but I wouldn't enjoy it without the NWspinner! Simple awesome cheap. Worth every penny!


----------



## highwaynorth (Feb 17, 2005)

I reserved the cam end of a cable one time and then promptly ordered a spinner.
No way in heck would I make a strings without one.


----------



## NoviceAddicted (Dec 25, 2015)

I love my NW Spinner! I was trying to think of any modifications to make it better but can't think of any? I have seen a few posts about it and both sound good but at this time I think I'm good. One modification was putting some type of large diameter washer over both sides of the rubber wheel on drill that would go over both sides of spinner when you spin with drill, but as long as I face my Bearpaw serving tool the right way and have it at the right tension it sits in spinner flat and I'm good. The other modification I saw online was using screws and screen window clamps to hold serving tool in spinner, but my bungee cord is working fine. I will keep both modifications in mind for future use. I also looked at motorized tool serving spinners online and they look great too, but don't see the advantage for me to get one. I hope he keeps making these in case I ever need another one.


----------



## pdj (Dec 1, 2005)

I have been trying to contact Bowbender and had no luck either by pm or via e-mail has anybody had any luck contacting him?


----------



## brettbrett (Mar 25, 2017)

top notch product custom shop results without pending 5000.00 on power servers and itll fit in your backpack lol


----------



## gridman (Aug 26, 2007)

AZBowhunt said:


> I recently tried the NW Spinner and this thing is awesome. I like it because you can start the serving without the bobbin on the spinner, spin your serving, then take the spinner off to finish your serving.
> 
> Once you get the balance right, this thing lays down a nice line.
> 
> ...


X2 for sure, I have one and it works awesome


----------



## NoviceAddicted (Dec 25, 2015)

*N W Spinners*

The NW Spinner is a must have for anyone who wants to lay down Professional quality servings without shelling out big money for a serving machine! Don't break your back doing servings by hand, and also you will not get the tight, smooth servings by hand that you can lay down with the NW Spinner. It's a must have for any serious string builder!


----------



## highwaynorth (Feb 17, 2005)

Etheis said:


> Yep only complaint on mine also, can't get my big thumbs to get that bungee through and latched lol. No biggie though it is a great product


I tied a length of string to my bungee, so I can stick that through the hole then pull the bungee through.


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

Thanks for all the kind words everyone!


----------

